# Having issues with burnt CDs playing on my Eclipse 55040



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Can anyone help me? To make a long story short, I recently had my PC cleaned from viruses (this may have nothing to do with my issues). Now, when I burn a CD and try to play it on my Eclipse 55040 head unit on my car, I get an Error 3 message on my deck. When I play previously burnt CDs, they play with no issues whatsoever. When I play store bought CDs, I have no issues. When I play these newly burnt CDs on someone else's deck, they play with no issues.

I've talked to the people who cleaned my PC, and they can't figure out why this is happening. When I talk to people at a local car stero store, they have no idea and say to talk to computer people.

I am using Windows Media Player to burn the CDs. It is set to rip audio CDs, not data CDs.  The format options (under the Rip settings) I have available to me is:

Windows Media Audio
Windows Media Audio Pro
Windows Media Audio (Variable Bit Rate)
Windows Media Audio Lossless
MP3
WAV (Lossless)

I have it set at MP3, per everyone I have talked to. And the audio quality is set to 320kbps.

My PC is set to burn slowly and the Audio CD tab settings are set to:
1. Apply volume level across tracks
2. Burn CD without gaps

This is how my Windows Media Player is set to burn Cds. Am I doing something wrong with my settings?

Now, my Eclipse 55040 is an old school head unit (it came out in 1999, I do believe). Should the Windows Media Player format be set at MP3? If not, at which format should it be set?

I am at a loss. I am a very old school guy and have not converted to playing my music from my Iphone or Ipod. I am still using CDs. And my 55040 has no AUX input, anyhow. The SQ I get from my setup is absolutely amazing and would hate to have to switch out my head unit.

What do you guys think? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

What, nobody has any suggestions?


----------



## canuckaudio (May 1, 2014)

All I can suggest is turn the burn speed to slow (under the burn tab), and maybe try a different brand of disks. You could also try different software.....I used to like Nero.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

If the suggestions above do not work it could be your laser eye is dying/dead. Very common with those Eclipse HU's. My 5504 did it. Google search and I'm sure you'll find a ton of others.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

BowDown said:


> If the suggestions above do not work it could be your laser eye is dying/dead. Very common with those Eclipse HU's. My 5504 did it. Google search and I'm sure you'll find a ton of others.



I don't think the laser eye is dead/dying. It plays store bought CDs and previously burnt CDs with no issues.

If I do your Google search, what exactly would I be Google searching? Would I be searching "Eclipse 55040 laser eye"?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

canuckaudio said:


> All I can suggest is turn the burn speed to slow (under the burn tab), and maybe try a different brand of disks. You could also try different software.....I used to like Nero.


My burn speed is already set on slow mode and I have tried a different brand of blank CD discs. The previous brand was Memorex. The current brand is Verbatim. That did not work.

I guess I will try Nero. Any recommendations as to which one?

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## canuckaudio (May 1, 2014)

I haven't done any burning for a while and can't remember what version it was, but it was Nero Burning Rom. It looks like you can do a 15 day trial of the 2015 version. Just google Nero free trial.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Could also be the brand of recordable discs you are using. Some brands work and some do not. Best bet is to buy a couple of different brands in smaller packs to see which work the best!


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe I am missing something but when I looked the 55040 cannot play mp3 formatted files. You will have to burn the files as .WAV files and then create a new disk with burning software such as NERO. I had Sony ES HU's back then and they would play almost any brand media I tried. I used to do the very same thing back in the 90's.


----------



## canuckaudio (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, that's definitely the problem....I can't believe I totally missed the whole part about it being burned as MP3's!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

So did op get the problem solved.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

GroundLoop said:


> Maybe I am missing something but when I looked the 55040 cannot play mp3 formatted files. You will have to burn the files as .WAV files and then create a new disk with burning software such as NERO. I had Sony ES HU's back then and they would play almost any brand media I tried. I used to do the very same thing back in the 90's.


Okay, so with the options I have with my Windows Media Player, which one of the options to rip my music should I use. Remember, my options are:

Windows Media Audio
Windows Media Audio Pro
Windows Media Audio (Variable Bit Rate)
Windows Media Audio Lossless
MP3
WAV (Lossless)

I've tried Windows Media Audio (Variable Bit Rate) and WAV (Lossless) and still my 55040 would not play the discs. I guess I will try all the options here and hopefully one way will work?

I have a question. For example, if I rip a CD in MP3 and find it does not work, do I have to delete the album from my computer and re-rip using another format (like WAV (Lossless)). Or, can I just switch the settings to WAV (Lossless) without having to delete and re-rip said album?


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

I used to rip CD's using Audiograbber but looks like it is gone now. CDex | SourceForge.net looks like a valid replacement. I would have expected Media Player to work if you had it set to .WAV. But essentially what you want to do is do a direct bit to bit copy (lossless) and then build a new CD with the .WAV files. You will have zero loss in quality this way.

If you rip the CD to mp3's and then rip to .WAV's I would expect them to go into the same folder. Make sure the mp3's are gone. .WAV files are substantially larger - typically 50 mb's or so.


----------

